# 3 side view-able aquascapes



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm trying to design an aquascape that will be viewed from three sides. It will act as a room divider. I'm drawing a blank. 

Do you guys have any suggestions or have you seen any good examples online.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Peninsulas are good for that!


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Ooo what a great sounding place for a tank!
Since you won't have a blacked out back, try to stock it with fish that won't spend all their time bumping up against the glass.

How many gallons do you have to work with?

With 3 sided viewing, extreme asymmetry is the obvious way to go. The scape has to be viewable from three sides, so the hardscape has to either be quite sparse or squished carefully into the center of the tank. Here are some AGA tanks that might help you out with some inspiration.

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2013/Medium/2590.jpg
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2013/Medium/1830.jpg
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2013/Medium/2240.jpg
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2012/Medium/3440.jpg

Sorry, can't embed the photos. AGA is being grumpy.


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry guys should have given dimensions. The tank is basically 90gallons or so. It's 60"x20"x20", so there is a lot of room to work with.

I was thinking of doing a diagonal stream bed with both sides representing different "islands".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

You could bulk up the part next to the wall, perhaps driftwood or a mound, but don't overdo it. Maybe just larger plants at that end. 

A stream that meanders more or less diagonally sounds good. Remember that in nature, a stream is at the low point, often between hills, or at least sunken into the surrounding soil. So you should mound the substrate on both sides to make it look natural. A bit of a hill in the largest 2 corners (1 against the wall would be larger, the one at the room end would have to be pretty small so you do not have a big mass of dirt against the glass. 

The stream does not have to go exactly from corner to corner. It could start on one side near the wall, but not right in the corner, then aim diagonally across the tank to end in any of 3 places: opposite side, corner or end. Even make a loop and come back to the same side it started on.

Here are a few layouts, really simple line drawings. I have done the diagonal one with lots of rocks for Lake Tanganyikans. Hard to keep a good water movement pattern in that sort of set up.


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

TyrannosaurusSex said:


> Ooo what a great sounding place for a tank!
> Since you won't have a blacked out back, try to stock it with fish that won't spend all their time bumping up against the glass.
> 
> How many gallons do you have to work with?
> ...


None of the links work. If you could fix them, that would be awesome.

@ Diana, thanks for the help, I'm very interested in the first layout where the stream has tributaries. 

General question, how to make the river bed look more real, should I use wood and stones to try to simulate erosion? How would you guys and gals accomplish this?


----------

